# Things you do to reduce stress during water change.



## Bellus Bellator (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm just trying to get a few more ideas about how you reduce stress during a water change.
I'm a shift worker so I cannot always do my water change at the same time on the same day. What I do though is use the same glass with the same plate over the top,put the glass in the same place and then feed him straight away once I've put him back. I hate how stressed he is for the first minute after being caught,I know that it's not exactly avoidable but I would like to reduce it as much as possible.
Does anyone here do their water changes without removing the fish?(I have a 10g tank so I water change with a gravel siphon) Does anyone place their fish in a small tub with a silk plant while changing?

What do you do?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I usually cup my bettas and then put a towel over their cups to make it dark. By the time I'm done taking out water, replacing, and conditioning it they're already in sleep mode so I have to gently wake them up a little bit before adding them back to their home.


----------



## Bellus Bellator (Oct 9, 2011)

That's a good idea and i'll be trying that next change. Damn, an afternoon nap and then some dinner sounds good, spoilt little fishie!:lol:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I use a gravel siphon. My fish have just learnt to live with it.  I never remove them (I don't want to stress them out). I have a male in a 5 gallon and 6 females in a 16 gallon. Since my tanks are cycled I only do partial changes.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

If you need to take your fish out, you can scoop them up while in the water with whatever cup you are going to put them in. It eliminates the netting but only works if your fish chills out at the top of the tank! lol Once they are in the cup, like Pataflafla said, you can just but a towel over the cup to keep them calm. Keep them in an area where there is no risk of them jumping out or getting knocked over, believe me, I have learned from experience!!! They should be fine!


----------

